# Nokian WRC Tyres



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Have seen a good deal on Nokian WR C tyres through www.mytyres.co.uk. Winter tyre with snowflake symbol, plus they have the sort of load index I'm looking for. Price is £88.

The results on Tyretest look very good by comparison with other brands, but is only based on a small number of reports. Has anyone got any experience of these ?

Smick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

Hello Smick,

Sorry I only just read your post.

Look here

One of these reviews is mine. They are great for grip and very low noise. The major problem for me (also shows in the other reviews) is super rapid wear.

I managed just 9,000 miles on the drive wheels. I now have 
Yokohama Geolandar (G071) I/T. These have done 20,000 miles and are not even down past the winter shoulder wear indicator. In other words, still 50% of original Tread.

Any Help?

TM


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. Do the Geolandar have the load index (112) to cope with a 3500kg van ? I would have thought they were designed as a car / 4x4 tyre.

Have also been looking at winter tyres as a possibility, but have been put off by reports from various sources saying that they are prone to blistering when used in hot conditions, leading to very fast wear. Perhaps this is what happened with the Nokians ?

Smick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Issue*



smick said:


> Thanks for that. Do the Geolandar have the load index (112) to cope with a 3500kg van ? I would have thought they were designed as a car / 4x4 tyre.
> 
> Have also been looking at winter tyres as a possibility, but have been put off by reports from various sources saying that they are prone to blistering when used in hot conditions, leading to very fast wear. Perhaps this is what happened with the Nokians ?
> 
> Smick


Sorry, I may have confuse the issue. I did not use these on a motorhome. I used them on a VW T5 Van 3200kG GVW


----------

